# Yoga shoot gone almost wrong.



## GeneralBenson

Here are a few from a shoot I did the other day with a yoga model.  The plan was to shoot inside a yoga studio with studio lights and big beautiful softboxes, but no one ever came to let us in to the.  So we had to improvise and shoot available light at high noon on a bright sunny day.  All things considered, I'm pretty pleased.  More photos, the story and some thoughts are on my blog if you want them.  

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## ifi

Good work, I liked the 2nd one most.


----------



## Derrel

Nice lenswork! I really like your background control in these. Good use of natural daylight too. It's refreshing to see a 'real' fitness person in photos like these.


----------



## Browncoat

I would've liked to have seen her feet in #2, but I realize the grass didn't make that possible.  Other than that, I agree with Derrel...nice model, she's really buff and was great for the subject matter!


----------



## burnws6

ND FTW. Nice pictures man. Gotta love that bokeh


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Love the bokeh.. the composition.. awesome pics!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

just clean up her face and you're golden


----------



## bahandi

Photos are great! But personally, I would have loved to see the lines and angles her body made.


----------

